# Hi im new ~



## edel1981 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi 
My name is edel im 25 and live in ireland and have being ttc for 2 &1/2yrs . I have been to a consultant since jan 06 and have had blood test to check i am ovulating and i wasnt so i have been put on clomid it will be my 3rd mth on it also i am going in for a lap&dye 01.12.06 oops its on the 7.12.06!
i am a bit nervous to be honest i have been reading up about it i know it this may sound stupid but i keep thinking about all that could be wrong and it makes me not want to go have it done but i know i need to as my other half got his sperm tested and everything is ok with him so i feel the presure is all on me know. I would be gutted to find out i couldnt have any but i cant help but think about it.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

welcome to ff, it is a great site and you'll get lots of support. 

good luck with you lap hun.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi edel and welcome to the site 

Good luck on the clomid and hope the side effects are not too bad for u.

Good luck with your lap and dye - i know how it feels to worry about what they might find but hopefully if they do find anything they can sort it there and then. My lap wasnt too bad and glad i had it done now.

Kate xx​


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Edel  

Hope your op went okay today - let us know how you're doing.

Good luck with everything.

Elodie
x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hiya edel. im tracey im 27 from scotland.  i have poylicistic oviaries and blocked tubes i found out when i was 21. i also had a laparoscfy im not going to lie its a scary time for you waking up and wondering what they have found. but you should go. my friend was also having trouble with her periods she had the lap as well and 4 weeks later she was pregnant . they say it also clears tubes if there slightly blocked so its not all bad. just got to say positive you cant deal with things you dont know about eh! ive just started my ivf cycle i also am very scared but im giving it my best go and staying positive..  good luck and let me know how you get on Tracey x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Edel
Welcome to FF and good luck with your treatment. Not sure if I read it right about your op being on 1st Dec as that was yesterday but good luck for it anyway, I am not really sure what a lap and dye is I know I had the dye test to see if my tubes were blocked but not sure about the other bit (I am sure its not very pleasant but then what part of any tx is)- whatever I wish you luck for it and try and stay calm. I know all that is easier said than done, sometimes when I am really stressed I use that rescue remedy and that calms me down but of course I usually forget to take it.
You will really find lots of help and support on this website and there is always someone who has been through what you have, you will normally find a new person has joined at the same time as you with similar problems (or speedbumps as someone used to tell me) and lots of people re the intro boards so you will have people write to you about it (like what has already happened) and it makes you feel at home and less alone.
Also good luck in the clomid which I did not really enjoy but I have also had so many internal examinations that I virtually get undressed in the waiting room - I said on one of the other threads about it being like a gear stick and it made one of the other girls laugh and thats what we do for each other - try and brighten a horrible situations by sharing stories/experiences.
anyway I am going on now just wanted to say welcome and good luck
take care
susie


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Dear Edel,

Just wanted to welcome you to FF and tell you that I hope your lap went well yesterday and perhaps for your sake you got some answers.  I think that you will find all the women and men on this site very supportive.  I haven't had to try clomid but I heard that it is pretty rough going so just wanted to tell you to hang in there and good luck with your treatment!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Edel

I had a lap and dye in Sept this year, it is quite scary going into hospital but the actual procedure isn't too painful and only leaves a tiny scar. 

I hope it goes ok for you....sending you lots of  . It really is best to have the op because it will put your mind at rest, when you have a proper diagnosis and you know what you are dealing with. Trust me without the op your head will keep spinning and you will never know what's going on inside....good luck matey  

Luv Florie


----------



## edel1981 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the support girls  Sorry i am going for lap&dye 07/12/06 i will let u all know how i get on


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

And welcome to FF Edel

 for your Lap & dye on the 7th - Like others have said it is worrying as so much rests on it - 
BUT it is an important stage of TTC for it will show you the way to having a family of your own, the IF road is a rocky one but your not alone whatever the lap show's 
Rescue remedy is really good I would suggest you buy some 

I am going to leave you links for the Clomid board CLICK HERE

The Starting out and Diagnosis Board CLICK HERE
If you need any help just yell!
Also post here after your lap, let us know how you get on.

Wishing you lots of  and    

~Dizzi~


----------



## edel1981 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi girls had lap&dye done yesterday was abit sick they where going to keep me in but i didnt want to just wanted to go home to bed really tired and hungry. Doctor said everything went alright they checked my womb and ovaries and the dye flowed out so no blockages also no cysts   but they found endometriosis   so lazered that out also she did say i have a tilted womb and the combination of the two could have been causing my infertitly. Does anyone else have a tilted womb or heard of any complications concieving with one?? So now its recovery time i was cut 4 times one on belly button one either side and one below so stomach is very tender and bloated have been given pain killers (Oxynorm) and anti-inflammatory tablets (Difene) also a laxative as the pain killers can cause constipation great thats all i need   but are great for knocking me out   well best go back to resting very tired and am due back to work monday. i will keep u posted


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Get Well soon Edel 

I think a tilted womb is quite common (I have one too) but the endo could be a major cause, I am going to leave you a link for the endo board, there are some fab ladies on there who will understand and be able to help with any Questions you may have.
CLICK HERE

Rest up now by mooching around FF and the chat room  Catch up with you soon

~Dizzi~


----------



## kamri (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Edel and welcome,
I think like Dizzi said a tilted womb is pretty common, I have one and also have endo, glad they were able to get the endo lasered and you were able to get some answers from the lap. Hope your recovery continues to go smoothly and wishing you lots of luck in the future, kamri xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

edel glad the lap and dye went as well as could do! When i had mine i was kept in overnite and im glad they did as i felt awful after! Like u they found endo in me which was lasered away.

I also have a backwards tilted uterus - like dizzi says its quite common. My mum has one too and she concieved me and my brothers very easily so dont think it proves any infertility issues.

Take care

Kate xx​


----------



## One Capetonian (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Edel.  I am new to the site.  I recently had a lap, a dye, hysteroscopy and D&C and they discovered I had endo and a tilted womb, but with the uterus immobile and fixed to the pelvis (because of the endo).  I had no idea what a retroverted womb was till Friday, and am learning more as I go along.  It doesn't appear that a tilted womb on its own can affect fertility - but other underlying issues like endo, etc can.
Take it easy with your recovery and return to work.  Congrats on getting through the lap - like you, I was terrified of the actual operation.  But, the reality was far less unpleasant than my imagination made it out to be!


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Edel

Welcome to FF.  Hope your lap went ok and you have recovered well    I'm sure you'll make lots of new friends here on FF who will help you along your path ttc   and who will give you endless support and advice, not to mention a few  

Take care and good luck

Debbie xx


----------

